# Hallettsville Snakes and Gator



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

I was sent this email today. Not sure if its for real.

For those of you who don't know where Hallettsville is, it is about 40
miles north of Victoria in Lavaca County. More or less half way 

between San Antonio and Houston. A Texas Power / Light 　crew, putting in lines for an 　addition to the 　Hallettsville International Airport , found the following in a culvert they were 　using... 




The 　gator is/was 18' 2" long. 


The 　rattlesnake roundup totaled 87.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Hey, that pic has been around since the beginning of 2Cool, I still get the ibby jibbies when I see al them snakes....better go find 24Buds


----------



## Buzzbait (Jun 20, 2004)

When I got those the title said they were killed by the Halletsville International Airport.

ha


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

did ya eat em?


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I live about 10 miles from the H'ville airport and let me tell you, if this had actually happened there, it would have been in every newspaper in the surrounding 4 counties.:cloud:


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

I got the same pics a few years ago...said it was in Louisianna


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Figured it was probably an old fake story. I should know better by now.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/culvert.asp


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

I belive that too be fake!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

From Florida...


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

A funny story about the pic of snakes in the pipe. I work for the phone company and every 4 years or so our union installers threaten to strike. The company then sends management employees to school to learn how to climb telephone poles and burry cable. The union makes it a point to send these pictures claiming they are real and in an area you will likely be assigned to if the strike occurs. Freaks some out, others just laugh.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Definitely not Hallettsville; from there and those pics aren't.:biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

that's an MC relocation facitlity... he's probably gonna be pizzed they've been found now.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

lawd thats a big leeezard!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

The biggest alligator on record of being killed was 14'4"..... and will soon be beat by a 14'8" gator that was killed 2 years ago in Trinity County, Texas.

So the 18' length is bogus for sure....


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Halletsville has an international airport? That might have been the first hint.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

No way thats H.V. pipe that big there no way.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

First picture is a cajun chupacabra, second one is the culvert in MC's front yard. :biggrin:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Brassnadz said:


> First picture is a cajun chupacabra, second one is the culvert in MC's front yard. :biggrin:


Speaking of,everybody always talks about the chupacabra, but noone ever mentions the Roux-Ga-Roux


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

Those two species don't inhabitat the same range either.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Bayscout22 said:


> Halletsville has an international airport? That might have been the first hint.


kinda what i was thinkin, victoria only has a regional airport


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

I got the same email earlier this morning. I was skeptical too. Searched google and found other of the same pics that said it was Florida power and they were running the lines to the Orlando Airport. I dont believe the gator was 18' either. It is still a monster though.


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

*Hallettsville Sankes and Gator*

Da clue in dat gator pic is ah da skirt!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I want to know who the badarse was who put the duct tape on that gator's head!!??!!


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

The Hallettsville International Airport is the one past the Bass Pro Shop and just before the Cabela's and Six Flags. We almost had a tragedy last week - a 757 hit and killed 22 feral hogs while landing. Pork has been the special at Randy's RoadKill Restaurant all week.


----------

